# Fail flashing process. What now?



## eXo (Apr 1, 2013)

I installed the drivers, ran RootDroid2Update, and went through the steps until it said waiting for device. ran RSD Lite, and selected and rnak RootDroid2update\A955.2.3.4.fixed.sbf. Prompts on phone as well as through RSD.

Failed flashing process. Failed flashing process. Interface BP: Checksum error in the RAM Downloader for Flash Bootloader. File: 0x13EA, Phone: 0x13AD (0x702C); phone connected. Result FAIL.

Phone failed initial security verification checks. HAB error 0x8D.

popped up when I let it sit and said complete on my phone and restarted itself.

What can I do to root my Droid2 2.3.4?


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

For the Droid 2 & Droid R2D2:
http://rootzwiki.com...nd-droid2-r2d2/

For the Droid 2 Global:
http://rootzwiki.com...to-brick-phone/

Note: the manual linux method in the first link works for all three devices, provided you use the correct files...
The CD's are unique for their devices, as they have everything needed for that device.


----------



## eXo (Apr 1, 2013)

I did follow :

Windows (Easy way)
Install Motorola drivers and RDS Lite if you don't already have them installed.
Get RootDroid2update.7z (md5 sum FCB9D5BC5225894CA66A9729E3FFD1C5), extract folder, run RootDroid2.bat and follow the instructions.
You'll have to flash the phone as part of the process.

that's the cmd window I was speaking about with the error. I checked my phone and I have superadmin access but I don't know what to do with it atm..


----------



## eXo (Apr 1, 2013)

Is there a special app store that I can get into? I looked up game hacker and it brought me to Android Modded Games as so I installed that. It has modded games I guess you can download? I have a friend who has a "cheat engine" esk type value searcher which I cant find.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

errors are to be expected, with that method.

what do you want to do with root?
read *[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)][HOW TO] Install/Use Droid 2/X/3 Bootstrap[/background]*
and install a rom?



eXo said:


> Is there a special app store that I can get into? I looked up game hacker and it brought me to Android Modded Games as so I installed that. It has modded games I guess you can download? I have a friend who has a "cheat engine" esk type value searcher which I cant find.


what do you mean, to download games without paying? good luck with that.


----------



## eXo (Apr 1, 2013)

no mib. modify values in games to my advantage. like excess of coins or arrows or energy. a cheat engine.


----------

